# Flexi m 16L 4 Gallon *HELP NEEDED*



## Panw (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice package. How much are you selling for?


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Panw said:


> Nice package. How much are you selling for?



I'm not the one who's selling them , you can find that package online or in pet stores


----------



## C-Cat (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks good. I like the stones you've selected, and it is a good fit for that table.


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

*UPDATE 1st week (9/3/2016)*

Just started dosing ADA Brighty K + ADA Step 1

i added a mini heater and its on 26c (78F)
There is some algae started its look like Staghorn Algae im not sure yet they are pretty small , its like brown hair on plants 

My JBL Eco 80 CO2 (its like DIY systems) still not getting me to level that i need from CO2

*Any recommendation for a nano CO2 system ?
Do i need to start dosing Flourish Excel ?*

Monte Carlo pearling video 

 https://youtu.be/ozNTQqB-KaI


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone

Recently my Right side HC melted i have no idea why the left side is much better but not the best shape

Ive been using DIY Co2 but it seems im not getting the right amount co2 + im using Flourish Excel daily 

My Eloachairs full of brown hair algae











My right HC 










Need your Help guys


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone

After 2 weeks getting alot of Green hair algae, just start reducing my light from 7 hours to 3.5 hours 

stopped ferts and keep dosing flourish excel 

getting another Bio CO2 
keep WC %10 daily 

let's hope that's work


----------



## locus (May 13, 2003)

fasoole said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> After 2 weeks getting alot of Green hair algae, just start reducing my light from 7 hours to 3.5 hours
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, this stage of starting up a new tank can be disheartening but it's not uncommon. Things will turn around once you get the balance right.

I think 3.5 hours photoperiod is not enough, try 6 hours, but most importantly you need to sort out your CO2 ASAP. The Do! Aqua Music Glass diffuser is made to be used with pressurised CO2 systems, I'm not sure how well it would work with that JBL Bio setup. Maybe try a disposable cartridge style CO2 system.

You need some shrimp to clear out that hair algae. I've not had any issues with green hair algae since I started keeping Caradina NT nilotica (Darwin Algae Shrimp) in my tanks. They are similar to Amano shrimp.


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you for your replay 

im getting pressured CO2 System soon, and regarding the shrimp im worried to add any at 2nd week in cycling thats why the tank is empty.


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone this is latest update after dosing co2 and flourish excel, got rid of hair algae and the plants growing like crazy, keep trimming almost every 10 days.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Awesome! Glad to hear you've won the algae battle! Tank is looking good!


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice job turning it around! Keep us updated!


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

That's awesome you turned the corner! Great looking little tank! My shrimp are going to be jealous of yours.


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I was on vacation for 4 days outside my country , look what happened in only 4 days, check the growth.

pressured co2 is magic, if u don't have it i guess you are missing alot of things. 

algae gone, more green

enjoy watching


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Just uploaded new video


https://youtu.be/MuqAvSFyFY4

enjoy


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone 
just trimmed the aquarium today 

Before and After photo


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey all
just added 4 chili rasbora to the tank after 2 months, they used to be 5 but i think the pet shop misses one so i got 4, they are doing great but one of them is dominating the tank so badly!!! 


https://youtu.be/ctoS2nkD14M








latest photo took today before 3 hours from closing the light


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

The tank Is looking beautifu!

Which pressurized co2 system did you get?


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

You need to use some fertilization. Mine happened the same thing when I first started a planted tank. My plants were dying in my nano and once I started using fertz, everything came back to life.

Bump: oops, nevermind. I didn't see your setup.


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> The tank Is looking beautifu!
> 
> Which pressurized co2 system did you get?


Im using Dennerle pressured co2, it's for bigger tanks up to 200 liter.


----------



## fasoole (Jan 13, 2015)

It's Sunday 


Since the aquarium is 2 months old only, i try to do big trimming process every 2 weeks to get better roots and healthy plants. 

Here is the poor aquarium before and after trimming 

?????


----------

